# écran secondaire



## nude (31 Mai 2011)

Heureux possesseur dun ipad2, jai essayer de trouver une solution à mon problème de visionnage en voiture :
Jai deux enfants, mais pas question davoir 2 ipad pour chacun.

1 ère solution : 
Jai le cable pour raccorder lipad2 à la tv en hdmi, donc je me suis dit, pourquoi pas le raccorder à un écran de voiture en 8 ou 9 pouces pourvu dune entrée hdmi(vue sur internet) ?
Cela fonctionnerai til ?

2 ème solutions :
Acheter une tablette pc bas de gamme pourvue dune entrée hdmi pour faire office de second écran ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## nude (3 Juin 2011)

Pas de réponse?
Merci quand même


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Juin 2011)

122 lectures, ce n'est pas anodin...Mais il semble bien que ces lecteurs là n'ont pas de réponse...Et moi non plus !
Bon courage !


----------



## PHILTI (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

A priori, il faut ça ....
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC748ZM/A
Cela se connecte sur les entrées video d'écrans externes.

Pas encore testé, mais préconisé sur des sites automobiles.
Je vais acheter ça pour connecter mon iPhone ou iPad sur les écrans videos intégrés dans les appuis tête de mon véhicule.

Ai-je répondu à votre question ?

PH

Nb : on peut aussi connecter vers une télévision avec HDMI, mais il faut un autre câble.


----------



## nude (6 Juin 2011)

jai trouvé ma solution :
Achat dun écran HD tactile de 7 pouces pour voiture relié en HDMI, pour 155 euros.
Un belle résolution de 1720x1440 pixels.
+ enceintes ihome placés derrière les places arrières des enfants.
Il me reste  à acheté le GoFlex Satellite de 500Go pour les films et tranquille pour les voyages!!!


----------

